# Monkey Mag



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

3/4" neo magnet sphere wrapped it in para-cord with a monkey fist knot and decorated with a lanyard knot, holds 50 3/8" bb's securely enough that you can twirl it by the cord without loosing one. Will hold 1/2" bb's but not as securely would need a thinner wrap, leather lacing might be nice.


















For larger balls I made this one with a 1/2" x 2" diametric neo magnet cylinder.









Diametric magnet so it holds the bb's along the length of the cylinder, rated at 50+ lbs, without bb's it's a bit strong to walk around the shop/garage/house with it tends to reach out and grab unsuspecting metal objects.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yup the monkey bawlz work well for wrapping magnets as an ammo holder as long as the magnets arent too strong, its a beach fighting to get your ammo off, i had the type you show in the second photo, but i just use it at work now for when i get the dropsies, they are a bit to strong to be practical. plus they are expensive. i think i payed $35 from mcmaster-carr?

seeing your post brought back memories, my son and his friends used the monkey bawlz as a sap/magnet.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Ouch, the 1/2" x 2" cylinder only cost me $6.95. Out of the two I like 3/8" ammo and the paracord wrapped sphere the best, it actually holds more 3/8" bb's than the cylinder, but I wanted something to hold larger balls securely in the woods.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

where did you get the 2"er?


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Magnet4less dot com


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, good job buddy!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

nice


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

lbspd said:


> Magnet4less dot com


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Magnet4less dot com











[/quote]oh your so funny hehehehehehhehe


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Good morning NC!
Theres a website for everything. What a wonderful interweb.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

lbspd said:


> Magnet4less dot com


i dont know the difference between the mags i bought and the ones on your site, but **** they look nice and are so much cheaper.

well i did it! bought 1 mighty mag just because just for play, and some others for an idea i have, and it was so cheap!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Thats a really good idea


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it.Nice set up.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

yep. i like too. very sweet indeed. i've always liked these. bout time i made one i guess...


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I've used the magnets out of salvaged hard drives wrapped in leather for the same purpose. Usually end up keeping bb's or 1/4 on them cause they are just a pain to handle otherwise. I like the shapes you used though, nice execution on the idea. I have mine setup on an adjustable paracord neckcord using necklace knots so I can shorten it up enough that it don't swing around too much,but still goes over the head easily.


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

thats a sharp setup.
I'll have to get to work on a monkey's fist.


----------



## RubberBanned (May 21, 2012)

What knot did you use for the end of your lanyard? It looks like a diamond knot, but I can't quite make it out.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

[sub]Celtic button knot.[/sub]


----------

